# Plywood covering other than carpet



## engineman (Jun 17, 2018)

I am in the middle of decking my Jon boat. For a variety of reasons I really don't want to use carpet. I have several gallons of leftover garage floor epoxy with non- skid additive. Could I use this to coat my plywood? Would I still use the spar varnish first? I was also looking at white bedliner. What do you think? Will either of these products work?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 17, 2018)

Epoxy must be painted to protect against UV. I’d use marine vinyl, will last you 20-30 years. Mine is 20+ years old, used on a saltwater boat moored 24/7 from May thru Oct ... and still looks great!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 17, 2018)

Nautolex brand marine vinyl by Defender Marine, see link: https://search.defender.com/?Action=2&AnswerId=82527&SH=QT1OYXV0b2xleH5CPU5hdXRvbGV4fkQ9MjV_ST1QcmljZX5LPTR_TD0xfk09MX4&SI=037ef328-5f94-412d-bd16-175aa56336c0&ss=1

Wears well, is NOT hot at all if you get a lighter color, and lasts for many years. *BONUS - Does not show ‘age’ like carpet does. *Meaning, my ~21 year vinyl still looks great after a good cleaning!


----------



## Hooknhorns (Jun 17, 2018)

I’m ordering hydroturf for the one I’m doing. I have it on standup jet skis and it holds up to abuse. It looks pretty slick from pics I’ve seen.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I agree with Dale H on the Nautolex vinyl from Defender Industries. Wish I had it on my other boat.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow, what a great alternative to paint, stain, apoxy, and all the seadek type flooring. I plan to use this on my 4x8 marine plywood deck added to my aluminum bay boat. Any tips on installing on a ply word surface? Especially the edges? Thank you! Hope I am not considered hi jacking enginemans post!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I doubt if what I did was "official". I just wrapped it around my plywood and stapled it.

I did round the plywood edges first to keep from cutting it. Been in 2 years now. I love it. R


----------



## engineman (Jun 17, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Nautolex brand marine vinyl by Defender Marine, see link: https://search.defender.com/?Action=2&AnswerId=82527&SH=QT1OYXV0b2xleH5CPU5hdXRvbGV4fkQ9MjV_ST1QcmljZX5LPTR_TD0xfk09MX4&SI=037ef328-5f94-412d-bd16-175aa56336c0&ss=1
> 
> Wears well, is NOT hot at all if you get a lighter color, and lasts for many years. *BONUS - Does not show ‘age’ like carpet does. *Meaning, my ~21 year vinyl still looks great after a good cleaning!




Do you treat the plywood with anything before installing this?


----------



## DaleH (Jun 17, 2018)

Starcraft installed it, all edges wrapped or deck compartments prevent water getting to the edges, and I don't believe they were treated. But sealing them isn't a bad idea.


----------



## GeauxJoe (Jun 18, 2018)

I also used the Defender marine vinyl and really like it. Super easy to install, just need 3M or similar spray adhesive. I also stapled edges to underside. Not sure if it was really necessary though. I believe a good strong spray adhesive would've held it just fine. I sealed and painted all deck parts prior to install just to be sure of extended life span. The marine vinyl washes easily, grips and non skid, looks good, and comparable to carpet on pricing. I only believe it wouldn't work if someone was trying to replace carpet with it because the difference in thickness would cause a significant gap between panels. The marine vinyl is only about 1/16" thick


----------



## jethro (Jun 18, 2018)

My marina says the only thing about vinyl is that the substrate needs to be perfect or it will show everything. Is that right? He tends to exaggerate everything.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 18, 2018)

I used the wrinkled rusty colored vinyl from Defender. #1 it is three-dimensional, not flat like wallpaper vinyl, so showing any imperfections isn't that much of a deal. Kind of wonder if your dealer was using the same material as I did.

Hey, it is floor/deck of my fishing boat. If a few bumps and bruises show through, it isn't going to bother this old guy. Some see it differently, and that is OK. It is THEIR boat, not mine.


----------



## jethro (Jun 19, 2018)

richg99 said:


> I used the wrinkled rusty colored vinyl from Defender. #1 it is three-dimensional, not flat like wallpaper vinyl, so showing any imperfections isn't that much of a deal. Kind of wonder if your dealer was using the same material as I did.
> 
> Hey, it is floor/deck of my fishing boat. If a few bumps and bruises show through, it isn't going to bother this old guy. Some see it differently, and that is OK. It is THEIR boat, not mine.



Right, that's what I'm thinking. A marina is going to want it to be 100% perfect for a customer because many of them would complain. But my boat is not a beauty queen, it just needs to be functional. I'm getting ready to redo my floor soon.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 19, 2018)

Let's pretend you used a SS flathead screw in a countersink to hold down the wood flooring. If you didn't leave it 'flush' ... and that spot is on a wear pattern - where normal foot traffic occurs - then yes, in YEARS you may see a circular dimple there. 

I have NONE such dimples or 'beauty marks' on my 21+ year old vinyl flooring and guesstimate that Starcraft may have simply swiped a simple compound filler (Bondo?) over such spots, if there were any.


----------



## jethro (Jun 19, 2018)

21 years... wow, that's awesome. Why would anyone ever want carpet, no way it would last that long!


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 19, 2018)

Catch one Pickeral or Pike on a carpeted boat and you'll wish you had vinyl for the next three months as you're smelling that slime bake away in the sun.

Even my 5 yr old knows the rule - No Slimers In The Boat!


----------



## richg99 (Jun 19, 2018)

I inherited carpet on my Texas tinny. I hate the crap. Hooks get stuck in it and I have to spend fishing time trying to get them out. 

I am not ready to replace it yet, but when I do, it will be with the vinyl.


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a project boat and I used the exercise mat stuff in it. I'm sure it's not near as good as the sea dek or hydro tek stuff. I ordered $50.00 worth to get free shipping and have enough to cover the area twice, I did not cover the bow. I read mixed reviews about it used on boats, some praised it others talked bad about it. It is glued to aluminum in this boat. I'm sure vynal woulda been better. My other boat has the vynal and I love it. Here's a pic.
the rear has a cutting board and the diamond plate stuff is plastic.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 20, 2018)

Bearclaw -- wife and I were in a sporting goods store the other day and I saw this stuff. Took a pic thinking someone on TB might be interested. Then I saw your post. Great minds think alike I guess (you should be worried). This mat is a little over 40" by about 96". This one was $20.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey guys, question. 
So Iam using aluminum sheet .100 5052 for my cockpit floor. To get carpet or vinyl to stick to it. Is the spray adhesive enough. 

Really want vinyl but Iam afraid it will have a problem sticking. Because of the rivets. 

To see the little mounds under the vinyl doesn’t bother me. I just wanna know if the vinyl will stay stuck because of them. What do y’all think


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Never did it myself, but any carpet store should know what adhesive to use to get vinyl to stick to metal.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 21, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Hey guys, question.
> So Iam using aluminum sheet .100 5052 for my cockpit floor. To get carpet or vinyl to stick to it. Is the spray adhesive enough.
> 
> Really want vinyl but Iam afraid it will have a problem sticking. Because of the rivets.
> ...



On my current as well as previous boat, the vinyl was applied to the flooring material (ply) before it was screwed/riveted down. In other words rivet and screw heads are seen on top of the vinyl.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks guys, I have seen the screws and rivets on the outside. But was hoping to hide them underneath. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 21, 2018)

Unfortunately they move and flex a bit, which if under the vinyl would probably cause it to bubble up in the area of the fastener, hence the pro installs having the flooring applied first then the fasteners added.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 21, 2018)

I ran my screws ( into plywood) from the top. I used those dressing washer to add width so the screws wouldn't cut through the vinyl.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 21, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Really want vinyl but Iam afraid it will have a problem sticking. Because of the rivets.


With that thickness alloy, you would have been no problems using *counter-sunk ‘V’ flathead* rivets! Then you won’t see anything or any imprint in the vinyl. That is what I would do, if I were in your position. 

Vinyl rules! But I gotta be honest & admit that I like that newer ‘foam’ stuff like SeaDek and other brands, even the Rube Goldberg exercise mat as an alternative. I just don’t like carpet, but I am biased. 

Now let’s see how good the foam looks in 20-years ... and maybe I will switch away from marine vinyl, haha!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 21, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> On my current as well as previous boat, the vinyl was applied to the flooring material (ply) before it was screwed/riveted down. In other words rivet and screw heads are seen on top of the vinyl.


In my vinyl floor, which is surrounded by bulkheads all around the perimeter, the vinyl was lain down for first, then the vertical tin pieces secured on top, so you see no bumps or anything. But if you need to do it in a few places, used 2 stainless steel finish washers on top of each other, where one holds the material, and the other spins, so it doesn’t tear at the material. See link below.

Link: https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=37903&hilit=Finish+washer


----------



## richg99 (Jun 21, 2018)

Dale...why didn't you post that suggestion two years ago! Ha Ha


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 21, 2018)

Ok Dale has the idea Iam looking for. But thanks to you all. 
Sorry for the highjack. Counter sunk V rivets is what I’ll do. Now just where to find them. Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 22, 2018)

https://www.rivetsonline.com/open-end-blind-rivets/aluminum-rivets-steel-mandrel#1


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 22, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> https://www.rivetsonline.com/open-end-blind-rivets/aluminum-rivets-steel-mandrel#1


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 18, 2018)

Now that I've got my Tracker III project underway I'm seriously thinking about using this vinyl instead of painting the surfaces. Has anyone that has it also had a boat with carpet? Curious which is cooler to the touch in the sun, I don't want my dog getting his pads burned when he comes along with me. I'm imagining vinyl might actually be the coolest option.

Also, has anyone tried mounting vinyl directly to aluminum? I've got aluminum decks going into this one.

Thanks to all


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Jul 18, 2018)

This vinyl came as OEM on a 1989 StarCraft I bought new, and which has spent three years outside in the Florida sun and rain (the rest has been indoors). 
Almost 30 years later the vinyl is still pretty much perfect, although the same cannot be said for the plywood floor it covers which is kind of soft in spots....
This is what I plan to use on my next project...


----------



## ppine (Jul 19, 2018)

A lot of quality boats use marine grade vinyl that will resist UV light. It is possible to rip it though.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 19, 2018)

Apparently, Ranger bass boats now come with an option of vinyl or carpet. A LOT of guys have chosen the vinyl and are happy. Suggest you visit some Ranger sites to get first-hand input. 

I used vinyl (LINK BELOW) over plywood and couldn't be happier. Any carpet/wallpaper store should help regarding putting it over aluminum. Other than you must avoid any protrusions (to keep from them poking through) I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work.

https://www.defender.com/product3.jsp?path=-1|2276179|2276198|2276202&id=23740


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've got to come to a decision before I start fastening down my decking. If I go vinyl then I've got to get that installed onto the decking first so the rivets go through the vinyl rather than under it. I've got enough work ahead to keep me busy for a while while i decide.

For me it comes down to two decisions points - the dog first, so if vinyl is a lot cooler then it's what i'm going with - second, which would be easier to refurbish in the future, I think the vinyl will outlast the textured paint but it's more time consuming to apply.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 19, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> If I go vinyl then I've got to get that installed onto the decking first so the rivets go through the vinyl rather than under it.


I'd secure the tin decking with flathead counter-sunk rivets, add bedding to the heads as may be needed, and then would apply the vinyl. 

On boats where you can temporarily lift up the side structures to put vinyl under there ... so that. A simple bead of some poly-goop around the perimeter keeps the floor totally waterproof. 

On floors where one can't lift up or get it under the adjoining structures, I opine coming up the sides of the structure by a good inch or so with the vinyl and then adhering a simple vinyl, threshold-type trim abutting the floor, to finish off the floor.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 19, 2018)

I wish - but a few of my deck surfaces will be only .03125" thick (anything with direct foam support) and I don't think it's a thick enough material for a countersunk rivet to hold onto long term.


----------

